# 4 gợi ý lựa chọn gối để có giấc ngủ ngon



## vothanhtam (25/4/19)

Định nghĩa của giấc ngủ ngon không chỉ đơn giản là sự thoải mái ở cơ thể mà còn là sự thư giãn ở đầu ốc, mang lại giấc ngủ sâu và trọn vẹn. Yếu tố tác động trực tiếp đến giấc ngủ của bạn đó là chiếc gối nằm, nơi tiếp xúc trực tiếp với đầu, cổ, vai, gáy và nơi tiếp nối phần đầu với xương cột sống của bạn. Để giúp các bạn trang bị thêm kiến thức cũng như không mắc phải lựa chọn sai lầm, Thegioinem.com xin đưa ra 4 gợi ý lựa chọn gối để có giấc ngủ ngon trong bài viết dưới đây, hy vọng sẽ giúp ích cho giấc ngủ của bạn.

_


4 Gợi Ý Lựa Chọn Gối Để Có Giấc Ngủ Ngon_​
*1. Lựa chọn gối theo tư thế ngủ*
Như đã giải thích ở trên, chiếc gối là nhân tố kết nối giữa phần đầu và lưng với nhau, do đó, khi nằm gối cao hay thấp đều ảnh hưởng đến đường cong của cột sống lưng và cổ. Nếu mỗi khi thức dậy, bạn thường có cảm giác mệt mỏi, đau cổ, vai thì đây chắc chắn là dấu hiệu cho thấy bạn đã chọn sai gối nằm rồi đấy.

*Vậy chọn gối theo tư thế nằm là như thế nào?*
Thứ nhất, đối với tư thế nằm ngửa, đây là tư thế khá thông dụng ở nhiều người, khi ngủ ở tư thế này, trọng lực cơ thể sẽ phân bổ đều ở phần vai và lưng, lúc này bạn cần một chiếc gối có độ mềm mại và hơi lõm ở giữa, nhằm nâng đỡ phần đầu luôn được thẳng với thân người. Tuyệt đối không được nằm gối quá mềm hay quá cao sẽ khiến phần xương cổ bị gập đi, gây nhức mỏi. Để đảm bảo phần lưng được nâng đỡ tốt, bạn có thể kê thêm một chiếc gối mềm mại dưới thắt lưng để giữ cột sống luôn thẳng.

Thứ hai, là tư thế nằm nghiêng. Tư thế này rất được các chuyên gia khuyên nên nằm nghiêng về bên trái, rất có lợi cho sức khỏe. Lúc này, bạn cần một chiếc gối có độ phồng và dày hơn để nâng đỡ phần cổ và vai không bị chèn ép trọng lực quá nhiều sẽ khiến đau vai khi ngủ dậy. Đối với những bạn có thói quen co chân khi nằm nghiêng thì nên đặt thêm một chiếc gối ở giữa hai đầu gối để giảm trọng lực lên chân và mang lại cảm giác thoải mái, ấm áp hơn cho giấc ngủ.

Cuối cùng là ở tư thế nằm sấp, thay vì không dùng gối thì hãy lựa chọn một chiếc gối thật mỏng và mềm mại để tránh êm ẩm người khi tỉnh giấc. Vì là tư thế không được khuyên sử dụng nên các bạn hãy hạn chế nằm sấp cả đêm nhé. Biện pháp cho thói quen nằm sấp này là kê thêm một chiếc gối dưới phần bụng để tránh đau lưng.

_


4 Gợi Ý Lựa Chọn Gối Để Có Giấc Ngủ Ngon_​
*2. Chất liệu gối phải an toàn và thoải mái*
Trước tiên, bạn phải biết được cơ thể của mình có đang bị dị ứng hay các bệnh về hô hấp, hen suyễn, đau nhức hay không để lựa chọn ruột gối có chất liệu phù hợp. Hiện nay có rất liệu chất liệu ruột gối khác nhau, vì vậy cần lựa chọn đúng cái bạn cần.

Đối với những trường hợp đau cổ, vai gáy thì hãy chọn chất liệu gối có độ đàn hồi tốt như cao su thiên nhiên sẽ giúp nâng đỡ và giữ cổ cố định. Chất liệu hot hiện nay là gối lông vũ hay gối lông tơ bởi độ mềm mại và dễ chịu khi nằm, nhưng có thể sẽ kén đối với nhiều bạn bị dị ứng. Dù thích gối mềm nhưng không được lún quá 3 -4 cm khi nằm, gối lún sâu sẽ khiến máu lưu thông không đều, gây đau đầu và khó ngủ.

_


Gối cao su thiên nhiên có độ đàn hồi và êm ái tối ưu, an toàn cho sức khỏe khi dùng lâu dài_​*3. Màu sắc nhẹ nhàng*
Tại sao lựa chọn gối nằm cũng phải chú ý đến màu sắc? Để có giấc ngủ ngon thật sự, thì yếu tố cảm xúc rất quan trọng. Màu sắc là nhân tố có sức ảnh hưởng mạnh đến tâm trạng và chi phối cảm xúc của con người. Những gam màu nhẹ nhàng, thân thiện như hồng nhạt, vàng nhạt, xanh da trời, trắng,... sẽ khiến tâm trạng bạn dịu nhẹ, dễ buồn ngủ hơn. Ngược lại, đối với các gam màu nóng hay tương phản sẽ gây cảm giác khó chịu và khó đi vào giấc ngủ hơn.

_


4 Gợi Ý Lựa Chọn Gối Để Có Giấc Ngủ Ngon_​
*4. Trải nghiệm nhiều loại gối khác nhau*
Nếu vẫn chưa hiểu rõ được bản thân bạn đang cần gì thì cách đơn giản đó là đến trực tiếp các cửa hàng để trải nghiệm từng chiếc gối và tìm ra cái phù hợp nhất với mình. Nếu không có thời gian nhiều, bạn có thể tham khảo các thông tin về chất liệu, mẫu mã qua mạng trước khi mua hay đọc các bài đánh giá từ các khách hàng khác. Thị trường cạnh tranh ngày càng nhiều, khó tránh các trường hợp chất liệu kém chất lượng được bán tràn lan ngoài đường, vì vậy bạn nên cân nhắc tìm đến các cửa hàng uy tín, chất lượng, chính hãng để mua gối nhé!

*Chúc các bạn có những trải nghiệm giấc ngủ tuyệt vời bên chiếc gối êm ái!*


----------

